# 2008 Sentra (base) strut replacement



## bthomas4451 (Nov 15, 2015)

Does anyone know of a detailed video that shows how to replace the struts on a 2008 Nissan Sentra? It just a base model. We are trying to figure out how to get access to the back bolt that is under the cover where the wipers are at. My dad and I have been looking on You Tube but nothing that we can find is the same car. There all Altimas or the Sentra Spec V cars. We have OEM replacement struts. We have a spring compression tool set to remove the spring.


----------



## Nissan tech 82989 (Mar 20, 2016)

U have to remove the cover where the wiper blades are but u have to take the lil caps off the wipers and u will find the 14mm bolt then u can take the whole cover off then you can get access to the 13 mm bolts to the stuts. There a website rockauto.com they offer quick struts also they sell a whole suspension kit 2 rear shocks and 2 front quick stuts for like $320


----------

